# Not horse related - commute Chorley to Bury



## elliejhb (13 October 2015)

Hi all
I've applied for a job in Bury and am wondering if anyone knows what the commute is like from Chorley? 
Having done the M6 to Warrington for 5 years I don't want to sit in traffic but I don't mind the distance if the car is moving.


----------



## BlackRider (18 October 2015)

You'd probably have to allow a good 80 - 90 mins, although I tend to go M65/M66 its only a couple of miles further but a much better run.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (18 October 2015)

My boyfriend used to work in Bury when we lived in Horwich,  he also has a colleague who lived in Adlington.  I'd say the best way from chorley would be to go through Adlington - Horwich - ainsworth (via moss bank way/ crompton way). Depending where abouts in chorley and which side of Bury your going to I'd also say anywhere from 60-90 minutes depending on what time you go!


----------



## elliejhb (19 October 2015)

Thanks all, I'm not far from the M6/M61/M65 junction so would get on the motorway from there. The job is based near to The Rock.

Google maps says just under 40 minutes at the moment (9pm) so will depend on the increase in traffic.


----------



## Tapir (21 October 2015)

I'd definitely be looking at going the way xxcharlottexx suggested.  The bottom of the M61 and round the M60 are ridiculously busy at rush hour.


----------

